# Questions about Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)



## micksatana (Apr 13, 2009)

I have some questions about applying for Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)

1. Do I need to have IELTS test in order to apply for the visa?
- If yes, can I use Academic IELTS instead of General one?

2. About Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
- Do I need police checks from both Australia and my home country (Thailand)?
Or just a police check of Thailand is okay.


Thank you


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

micksatana said:


> I have some questions about applying for Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)
> 
> 1. Do I need to have IELTS test in order to apply for the visa?
> - If yes, can I use Academic IELTS instead of General one?
> ...


Have you been through the DIAC information about this visa since they go into detail about what is required (under the eligibility section):
Skilled – Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mick:

1. Yes you'll need it, you can contact DIAC to find out if the Academic one can be used instead of General (I think the Academic one is more stringent).
2. You need one from Thailand, but you also need one from any country where you have lived 12 months or longer in the last 10 yrs. If you haven't lived in any country other than Thailand for longer than 12 months then you only need to provide the Thailand PCC.

As Karen posted in the previous post please look at the Eligibility for the Main applicant and then click on each sub-link to get all the requirements.

Good luck 



micksatana said:


> I have some questions about applying for Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)
> 
> 1. Do I need to have IELTS test in order to apply for the visa?
> - If yes, can I use Academic IELTS instead of General one?
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

isnt the academic ielts for student visa and for teaching pros?? why do u want to take the academic module?


----------



## chamathrc (Feb 6, 2010)

*hi*

I need some information about partner migration in Visa subclass 485 temporery resident. as i have been already granted the visa the option i have is to use the form 1276 for my spouse. but it doesnt contain instructions for filling about the spouse visa. so there are no visa category for the Spouse as well. so please let me know if anyone have done this before or know information about filling in this form for my partner.
Thanks in advance.

Chamath


----------



## chamathrc (Feb 6, 2010)

You Dont have to Do academic module..just the General will be enough for the 485.


----------



## andrew_expat (Jan 6, 2013)

IELTS: Minimum 6 (each module)
Penal clearance required from your home country and other countries you have resided for more than 12 months in last 10 years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

*Documents required to apply*

Hi guys,

I have a doubt. Do we need to submit all the documents (i.e Qualifications, Assessment, IELTS, Police clearance, etc) while applying or can we get time after lodging the application to add some of the docs to the file later as it will be on bridging for a while until CO is allotted?

Thanks


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a doubt. Do we need to submit all the documents (i.e Qualifications, Assessment, IELTS, Police clearance, etc) while applying or can we get time after lodging the application to add some of the docs to the file later as it will be on bridging for a while until CO is allotted?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, 
Yes you need to submit all the above mentioned documents for visa. You can add the documents that you already have and add reference no for other's that you don't have eg PCC or any other. 
There is going to be a time frame for upto a year but generally takes about 5 months time before decision is made. 
I wasn't contacted by CO as I uploaded all the docs and called DIAC after 5 months and next day I got my 485 visa.

All the best!!

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## Pooja Narwal (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi, 
I am pooja. I completed my study in Australia. I want to apply 485 visa but I had 5.5 band in ilets. My another pte test is on 19 March but my visa expire on 15 March. 
I don’t want to go for furthrer study. 
Can I apply with 5.5???
Or apply without ilets then add pte repot after 5-6 days. Because we can add any documents with in 28 days after lodgement. 
Please suggest me


----------

